# Urban Decay Pocket Rocket Lip Gloss (summer 09)



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 4, 2009)

New for Summer of 2009:
Urban decay is set to Launch "pocket rocket" lipgloss which includes an holographic image of guy that appears dressed or undressed (don't be dirty! Undressed but with his underwear firmly in place). Each gloss has a different guy, each guy has his own 'persona'.
Turns out that the Urban Decay Pocket Rocket Lip Gloss is a uber slim gloss that tucks in your jean pocket without causing lumps or bumps. 

Directions of use:

    * Flick your wrist to disrobe Eric.
    **Rub the ink on the tube to release the undetectable smell of sexy pheromones.*

8 glosses will be out in April











The men:
*Julio*




*James*




*Jesse*




*Kirk*




*Timothy*




*Eric*




*David*




*Doug*












Link:Urban Decay Summer Collection 2009: Urban Decay Pocket Rocket Lip Gloss |Musings of a Muse


----------



## sinergy (Mar 4, 2009)

haha nice.


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 4, 2009)

Posted all the glosses!


----------



## widdershins (Mar 4, 2009)

Ooooh I wants! These would make good presents for my girlfriends.


----------



## Ethel (Mar 5, 2009)

I wish UD would quit with the gimmicks and bring back lipgunks.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 5, 2009)

do they vibrate? LOL


----------



## shmooby (Mar 5, 2009)

Oooooo they're selling these on lookfantastic.com

I really want the clear one, but the guy on the top with the child freaks me out slightly... The pink ones look pretty too. Want to wait for reviews before I buy though!!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Mar 8, 2009)

iv got david!!!! 

i have to say half naked man aside (which i LOVE so cheeky!) they are great lipglosses

the 1s without glitter/shimmer are exactly like cremesheens but are actually pigmented!! and u actually get a decent amount in the tube vs macs rip off tubes. also the tube is great because its ideal for clutch/smaller bags...i plan to get more!

to be honest the picture is quite small and u have 2  really turn it to see the nakedness, its not screamingly obvious. i think these would make great birthday pressies aswell!


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 15, 2009)

They look like they might be a bit tacky, but it's the kind of thing I'd like. Doug and James look nice. Will have to see them irl. I might get James since that's my husband's name as well.


----------



## Ms_Slick (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought these were a cute idea when I first saw them, but they're like $19.00 each or something outrageous. I'll probably still check these out in the store though. I like the color of James, but I work with a guy named James that is a total douche. Just kind of a turn off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate that Julio is posing with a baby by the way...creepy.


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't care how tacky these are, I want them!!! And I heard that, as lipglosses, they were stellar. But the added gimmicks just add to it all


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 6, 2009)

I think its kinda a cool concept. I wanna try the kirk one... but that would be kinda weird because that is actually my dads name. Imagine him or someone asking which color im wearing. lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 7, 2009)

its cute but i miss the lip gunks


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL... that's funny and nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not sure I love the concept.. anyway may try one.

*I looked at them on UD website and the photo shop job is worthy of cheap porn but hey.. it's porn on your l/g.. why not. *


----------



## AmandDUR (Apr 7, 2009)

bhaha!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 7, 2009)

A little over the top for my taste, but the colours look pretty.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 7, 2009)

yea my boyfriend wouldn't like me saying "Doug is all over my lips and up in my mouth" LMAO but that may be reason enough to buy...i just cant do 19 for ANY gloss. i'll have to find other ways to get my hands on'em.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 7, 2009)

I swatched these today and they smell REVOLTING! Like pepper spray or something... ughhh


----------



## MissResha (Apr 7, 2009)

^^YES!!! thank you for making me dump them out of my shopping cart LMAO!!! i was gonna buy one since UD is having their Friends & Fam sale..


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^YES!!! thank you for making me dump them out of my shopping cart LMAO!!! i was gonna buy one since UD is having their Friends & Fam sale.._

 
haha seriously they smelt grosssss... granted i only smelt two but that was enough for me. they smelt like a horrible combo of pepper & cinamon, vile!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Apr 8, 2009)

That's really weird, I thought they smelled like french toast. I even asked my co workers and they said the same thing, french toast.


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 8, 2009)

i saw these the other day in sephora and i have to say that conceptually they are really interesting. but as far as the quality of the product, from what i saw from swatching them on my hand and smelling them i did not like them. they smell really weird and i did not like the way they felt on my hand.


----------



## Trixxy (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought Timothy and it slightly reminds me of watered down version of Buzzkill, my all time favorite Lip Gunk.  I like the product and think the cheesiness of it is fun.

Ah, I'd love for UD to rerelease the LipGunks!!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_haha seriously they smelt grosssss... granted i only smelt two but that was enough for me. they smelt like a horrible combo of pepper & cinamon, vile!_

 

To me the smell just like beef and onion flavour Hula Hoops, they do not smell nice that's for sure.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 20, 2009)

IMO they smell most like cinnamon/brown sugar oatmeal  It wasn't bad but not something I want on my lips all the time.

I loved the formula and colours and packaging too


----------



## DixieHellcat (Apr 21, 2009)

I hit Sephora today with my BI discount & among other things I actually needed, I broke down and got Timothy. I needed a nice reddish l/g anyway. And he's cute. hehe. And I like the smell--it's supposed to be 'creme brulee' though ya know what it smells kinda like to me? My mom's rice pudding! lol. The lipstuff itself is excellent--not too sticky, great pigment, & the shape of the tube is very convenient. Altho it killed me that the print on the tube leaves something to be desired in the English dept. 'rub to release you pheronomes'??? wtf?


----------



## *K_87* (Apr 27, 2009)

I tested this out today..the smell is just disgusting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pheremones stink


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **K_87** 

 
_I tested this out today..the smell is just disgusting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pheremones stink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's not the pheromones as they are completely scentless it's the actual fragrance oil they put in these, the most revolting "creme brulee" you will ever smell.

I'm sort of tempted to get one, awful scent aside, as I've heard the gloss itself is very good.


----------



## aziajs (May 12, 2009)

I swatched Julio (white w/sparkle).  I did it on my hand so I didn't smell it but the color was beautiful.  They are also much bigger than I was expecting.


----------



## clb1968 (Jul 9, 2009)

I considered getting one of these, but after the reviews on this thread,I think I will keep my money and spend it on other things.


----------



## scarlettgloss (Jul 9, 2009)

I got Eric-the red one. The scent is uh interesting but theyre fun and unique.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Apr 12, 2010)

i got one in the hall of fame set, i love the texture and the color, but the smell is so horrible i cant even wear it. I thought maybe it was just me so i asked my dad if he thought it smelled bad, he hated it to. 

they should do something about that smell.


----------

